# Nickname or longer full name for laila/layla?



## CordeliaJ

DH really likes the name Laila (pronounced Layla)

I kinda like it, but feel like it is a nickname - my own real name can't be made into a nickname (people struggle to find one) and I know how annoying it is not to have a nickname like everyone else. 

So, I am either looking for a longer name for Laila (something like Hayley, but not that particular name because I'm not keen on it), or a short nickname. The only shorter ones I can think of are Laylay and Lila, neither of which I'm keen on either.

Basically looking for any ideas or suggestions. I myself really want Penelope, but DH cannot bring himself to love it, even if I say he can call her Laila for short (I guess that's not really short for Penelope though )


----------



## JJKCB

true nicknames have nothing to do with a persons name really, most people i know with nicknames the name is random otherwise its just a shorthand version of the name


----------



## JJKCB

what about A*lay*ne?

or 

Ade*lai*de 
E*lai*na 
B*lai*ne
Made*lai*ne
*Lai*ney


----------



## kcmichelle

Laila is such a pretty name. It's interesting that you always wanted a nick name yet some people like myself wished my name couldn't be shortened. :)
If you did stick with Laila you could always call her "L" for short. Like the name Elle.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Leilah is on my list of favorites for sure! I also have names that could potentially have the nickname Leilah/Layla such as:

Mak_ayla_
K_eila_ni (k-lon-ee)
Deser_ai _

Nicknames for Layla
Lily
Lai/Lay
Lala
Lulu
Lee


----------



## JJKCB

there's also Laylonie/Leilonie (pronounced ley-lon-ie)

or 

Leionie (ley-o-ney)


----------



## Sapphire83

Delilah


----------

